# what would you get?



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi !!!! I want to upgrade to a 12' surf fishing rod, my only options are: 
price includes shipping. 

Tsunami Airwave 12' Surf Rod TSAWSS-1202H $130.00

12' DAIWA BEEFSTICK SALTWATER SURF HVY CASTING ROD 2PC $ 50.00


OKUMA LONGITUDE LC-S-1202H 12' 2 PC SPINNING SURF ROD $ 84.00


OKUMA SOLARIS SURF SPINNING ROD 12' MEDIUM HEAVY $130.00


for my budget was thinking about the Okuma longitude, but dont know how good it is, well hope you can help, thank you !!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

try the general form. This one is for rod builders and we don't know anything about factory rods!


----------



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

OOpppsss, ok ,thank you for leting me know.


----------



## griz83 (Sep 13, 2010)

*15 foot surf rod*

I am building a 15 foot surf rod but am unsure of the best size guides to use and the best number of guides to use for this size rod. any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a OKUMA LONGITUDE but mine is a used for my pinrig its a good rod beefstick lol leave it where it is but he okuma is a good rod they hae steppedthe game up alot inbox me and ill help you out


----------

